# [SOLVED] Resolution Notice



## Jn667 (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you disable resolution notices because every time I turn on the computer there's ta notice that says the best resolution is 1440x900. But I am already at the best resolution.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

You are already at 1440x900?

Run dxdiag and check that out
START | *d.ag* - save all as text

Attach to next post

R


----------



## Jn667 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

here is the txt file you wanted


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

Use the controls of the monitor on the front of it. There should be a setting to disable messages.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*


```
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (75Hz)
```
Have you pressed any unfimialar buttons on your monitor? Is it a ViewSonic?

Try settings it to default using your monitor.

Have you tried actually following the message and maybe seeing where it goes, possible somewhere you can disable it at, or even tell it to never come back?


----------



## Jn667 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

Thx for all your advice. I disabled the resolution notice on my monitor.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

How? Did you fix it?


----------



## Jn667 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

There was a few buttons on my monitor and I clicked on the menu and went to the Main Menu and went to Setup Menu and clicked at Resolution Notice. I disabled it. I have a View Sonic VG1930wm.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Notice*

Good to hear!

PLEASE, select "Mark this thread as solved" under "Thread Tools" above your initial post.


----------

